# lacquered brass



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

How do I clean lacquered brass. I am pretty sure it is lacquered but it has got very dull and I am not sure how I should clean/polish it.

Any help would be appreciated.

followinghim


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

The laquer color may be changing due to age, etc.

Trying to clean the finish can scratch the finish which would cause oxidation (discoloration) of the brass.

If the item is antique this would damage-destroy the patination of the finish and GREATLY REDUCE the value of the item :nono: 

Otherwise the old finish could be stripped off, brass cleaned and polished, then refinished . A great deal of work involved.


----------

